# Waterproof pants dammit lol



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

686 used to make 29 000 stuff, but discontinued it. If you want truely water proof stuff, look at goretex or rubber sheets.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

bonfire makes damn good stuff!!
i have the jacket and pants, 5 years and still waterproof


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

You would definitley benefit getting something made with Gortex. Supposed to be guaranteed waterproof.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

gortex is just a name, well over priced
why do you think north face has there own line now


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> look at goretex or rubber sheets.


[email protected] i could see someone just ducktaping a fat sheet of rubber over their jeans and riding down a hill all day hahahahaha


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> gortex is just a name, well over priced
> why do you think north face has there own line now


Surely you wouldn't think that I would pay anything close to retail? Got my 2 layer Gortex Sessions jacket from SAC for $114 shipped to the Great White North. Awesome deal on a great product.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I'm going to go with Bonfire due to great reviews here and elsewhere. Word on Gore-Tex as well, it is nothing but a name. I've had plenty of pants and gloves that were Gore-Tex and not that waterproof, I think it's all about the waterproof rating from what I've seen. Waterproofing seems to lose it's strength after a while a lot of the time so if the Bonfire pants are still going strong after 5 years you know they kick ass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Military surplus store dude... I bought some Gore-Tex off a couple of Army dudes here in South Korea this shit rocks... Plus it seems like the standard issue pants come with some insulation attached to the pants I love mine I'll take a couple of photos later...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Bonfire is def good...I have a jacket by them and it rocks! My pants are foursquare 25000 mm and they are extremely waterproof...good stuff as well


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Goretex is 30,000+ waterproof... the reason the glove get wet is that it is just an insert and not made entirely of the goretex material.

I also support the Bonfire selection, I have a pair of pants that are only 5K and keep me dryer than my 10K Burton pants...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

hmmm, I hadn't even thought to check Four Square so I'll definitely look to them. As far as military surplus, the closest one to me is probably about 60 miles but if I shoot down to the city soon I'll definitely look because I bet they are pretty badass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Sessions Turrent pants are goretex and reasonable at 230 bones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Anything over 20k is going to be super waterproof and if its made by a fairly well known company (all those you listed make great stuff), then you should have no problems. Goretex pants are obviously the end all be all when it comes to waterproofing but they can also be prety pricey.

My buddy has a pair of Mountain Hardwear Goretex 2.5 pants that are supposed to be absolutely gnar on the waterproofing. He competes on our schools ski team and does a lot of back country skiing (probably ski's about 3-4 days a week in winter) so I would assume they are prety legit.


----------

